# Anticlimax: bijvoeglijk naamwoord gezocht.



## eno2

Anticlimax bezit in het Engels een bijvoeglijk naamwoordvorm: anticlimactic. De betekenis zal wel duidelijk zijn.
Wat zou een Nederlands bijvoeglijk naamwoord zijn, dat daarmee correspondeert?
ik gok (maar ben dus niet 100% zeker) dat er geen adjectief zal bestaan  dat de aanwezigheid  van een voorafgaande climax bevat of aangeeft


----------



## petoe

anticlimactisch(e) levert toch aardig wat zoekresultaten op in Google.
Anders kun je uitwijken naar teleurstellend, tegenvallend, ontgoochelend enz.


----------



## eno2

Niet in encyclo.nl
niet in DVD online.
1700G hits is mager maar OK, toch niet niets. 

Ik heb anticlimactisch genoteerd om te gebruiken.


----------



## Majamimi

Misschien een wat late reactie, maar zou “tegenvallend” kunnen? Ik vind anticlimactisch bijna onleesbaar als woord


----------



## Majamimi

O sorry, was al door petoe geopperd, eventjes niet opgelet !


----------



## eno2

Majamimi said:


> Ik vind anticlimactisch bijna onleesbaar als woord


Id, maar...
er blijft toch duidelijk herkenbaar een (gemiste) climax in zitten, Toch misschien de moeite  om geen slappe vervanger te gebruiken.  

<De pointe van de grap was totaal anticlimactisch>

Heu?

Ik hou nu eenmaal van dat soort ...woordgrapjes.


----------



## dwanawijaya

Majamimi said:


> Ik vind anticlimactisch bijna onleesbaar als woord


Well, this word can be found in the German dictionary though dict.cc Wörterbuch :: antiklimaktisch :: Deutsch-Englisch-Übersetzung  I don't understand why it's not in the Dutch dictionaries. 

Since I'm a beginner in Dutch, I use a pop-up Dutch-English dictionary on my Internet browser.  When I saw this post, I clicked on "anticlimactisch", indeed it popped up the English translation "anticlimactic".  The browser add-on is called Mate Translate, but I have no idea what their dictionary source is.


----------



## eno2

Great.
The source surely isn't my revered Dikke Van Dale



eno2 said:


> 1700G hits


Google 310 hits. (doorgeklikt, I don't know how to say 'doorgeklikt' in English - requiring all the results?)
I would say: anticlimactisch is usable...


----------



## Majamimi

In jouw zin staat anticlimactisch idd wel mooi. Bijna poëtisch Eno2


----------



## eno2

Ik ben dan ook een mislukt dichter...
Er is een dichter aan mij verloren gegaan.


----------



## Majamimi

Haha...mooi! Ik dacht trouwens ook nog even na. Want vind je van  : “de pointe van de grap was totaal een domper” ? Weliswaar geen bijvnw maar ik voel zo wel méér de emotie die degene die de grap ondergaan heeft, gevoeld moet hebben. Zoiets als een emotionele achtbaan....


----------



## eno2

Jawel, hoe de verwachte pointe van een grap finaal in elkaar stuikt, daar zullen wel meer mooie woorden voor te vinden zijn...In elk geval altijd een anticlimax.
De pointe ging de mist in...


----------



## Majamimi

_“Finaal in elkaar stuikt “ _vind ik trouwens ook geweldig !


----------



## ThomasK

eno2 said:


> Id, maar...
> er blijft toch duidelijk herkenbaar een (gemiste) climax in zitten, Toch misschien de moeite  om geen slappe vervanger te gebruiken.
> 
> <De pointe van de grap was totaal anticlimactisch>
> 
> Heu?
> 
> Ik hou nu eenmaal van dat soort ...woordgrapjes.


In het genre woordgrapjes perfect geslaagd. Daarbuiten: "mislukte totaal", maar ja, ultra-prozaïsch. "Bij de pointe zakte de grap als een soufflé ineen"?


----------



## eno2

Dat is inderdaad zeer anticlimactisch uitgedrukt.


----------

